# rat in need of friend in Lincoln, NE



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

My male rat is in need of a friend, if you have any you are willing to give to a good home or whatever the circmstances.. 
I would prefer a male, but if you have a neutered female, that's ok too. [babies are not on my to-do list ]

If you have any questions, or know someone.. send me a line.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Have you checked out Capital City Rat Rescue? 

_We service Omaha and Lincoln Nebraska as well as surrounding communities._. 

Staci is a really awesome person and takes very good care of her rescues.

http://www.capitalcityratrescue.com/3301.html


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

I wish it were possible to make a train from BC in NE 
I have a litter now of super firendly little guys.


----------



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

as for capital city rat rescue.. i have looked at their rats, and filled out the pre-adoption form. and im just waiting for a response.. 

as for BC.. are you talking about Battle Creek? up by Fremont?? 
because my dad takes frequent trips all around Nebraska and we could probably work something out..


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

No, hah.
BC, British Columbia.
Canada.


----------



## cassi.opeia (Oct 1, 2009)

haha.. totally wrong on my part..


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have two males who I just picked up from a lady who need new homes! They are both very sweet and although thin they are healthy. If you would like to meet one or both of them please PM me. One is four to five months old and is a black and white hooded. and the other is a black berkshire and is about a year. Also have a litter on the way(oops!!) and those will be available in about 6-7 weeks. PM if you are interested! Currently I am at college but will probably be back in the lincoln area over labor day weekend.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

This is also a very old post also, these members are probably not here anymore.


----------



## RatMama13 (Aug 20, 2011)

helps ifyou look at the time stamp! duh!!!! first day of classes and my brain is already fried!!


----------

